# Bass Pro Shop/Outdoor World in DC!!!!



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

Got the Bass Pro Shop Master catalog last week found out a new store will open up in Washington DC in the summer of 2003. WOW!!! I am so excited to hear this great news. I work on 14th and M so i hope that its near there. My question is Why DC and not Springfield or better yet Manassas? Wouldn't those location be more practical? 

What do you think?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Rumour has it that the DC's location will be in Potomac Mills. Right down the PW Pkwy from ya.

I was there a few weeks back when I visited mom and I didn't see anything big going in around the mall, but then again, I didn't look too hard for it. IKEA's old store has a temporary looking store in there and that could be the place where it's going.


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

WOW!!!!!!! i can't wait; i live only 20 minutes away. i'm getting goose bumps just thinking about it!! i hope the little doesn' start checking my bank statement!!!  

thanks chest2head&glassy

PSG


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

"Man" between Dicks Sporting Goods and Bass Pro Shop, Spots Ath is going to get a run for its money.. doesn't Potomac mills have a big Sports Ath in it and dicks is going right up next to the one by lynhaven I see Sports Ath futures getting pretty bleak...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I heard Potomac Mills also. The other BPS is at another "Mills" mall here in MD (Arundel Mills Mall).

Bring lots of money when you go in...my wife knows I drop at least $100 just to *update* my fishing "collection" (Do I hear that Daiwa Grand Wave reel calling me?).

Be forwarned though - Stuff listed in the catalog is not always available at the retail stores.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

???? The last word that I had was that BPS was going to open in Newport News? Was that just a rumor or what?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

No. Don't panic. The power plant store will open this fall. Which means we'll start paying taxes on mail orders.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Two stores that close together? Thats odd. Too bad about the taxes.


----------

